# serial console: services startup no longer showing

## Kwark

Last week I've been busy upgrading a server (2.6.36 hardened).

This upgrade consisted of creating a new raid1, moving data, rebooting often, etc.

During this time I've used the serial console all the time (I didn't have physical access, only network and serial).

After my last change during boot I only see the kernel messages on the serial console, then nothing (the service startup lines should be here now), then after some seconds the login prompt.

The last change consisted of changing the root partition (now ext4 /dev/md0 instead of the old array reiserfs /dev/md1).

Any ideas what may have gone wrong? 

(PS During shutdown the services show up on the serial console, only without colors)

----------

## Doogman

Post your grub entry.

----------

## Kwark

grub entry:

title=2.6.37

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/2.6.37-hardened-r7 root=/dev/md0 console=tty0 console=ttyS0,9600 rootfstype=ext4 panic=10

/etc/inittab serial lines:

s0:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty -L -f /etc/issueserial 9600 ttyS0 vt100

s1:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty -L -f /etc/issueserial 38400 ttyS1 vt100

I'm using ttyS0 for my serial console.

----------

## s4e8

remove "console=tty0".

----------

## Kwark

Ok, I'll try that.

I'll add a separate entry for booting on monitor if that fixes it.

However, how come that this behaviour suddenly occurred on changing root partition?

I installed grub on that new harddisk, but used the same grub.conf.

----------

## Kwark

Removing the console=tty0 line did not work.

The boot services still do not show up on the serial console.

Any ideas?

Does a kernel parameter influence this? If not, I'm in trouble..

I performed the baselayout-2 upgrade without physical access to the machine, but forgot the boot services not showing.

I think the system may be doing a diskcheck currently, but have no clue if that's true or if the boot services are screwed up.

----------

## Kwark

Same question phrased differently:

What determines where the service output is shown?

The kernel shows on ttyS0, so why not the rest?

----------

## Kwark

Does noone know how console output works?

If this gentoo forum is the wrong place, any pointers on where more experienced people are?

----------

